# Anyone involved w/rescue in NH-need home visit



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wish I could help!! I'm sure there are some members from that area.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i so wish NH meant New Haven cause i'd be there in a minute!

Labs4Rescue has a large group of folks in New Hampshire. Not sure if you'd want to (or if they will), but you can ask if they'll send a message out about a HV as a favor to your group. 

http://labs4rescue.com/forms/contact/contactform.shtml


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay thanks... I sent them an e-mail to find out if they have anyone up in that area that could do it. Champs a lab mix so hey... he fits! 
Thanks again!


----------



## Remy's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry, haven't been on for awhile. Just wanted you to know that I live in Dover, New Hampshire and have done quite a few home visits for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. Have also fostered a couple of their dogs, as well. Still need someone to do your home visit?


----------

